# Breeding mealworms is it worth it?



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

I was wondering if I should get into breeding mealworms as I am really enjoying looking after my dubia roaches! 
The only thing I worry about though is can the beetles fly as adults, anything that can fly properly is a no go for me and also can they climb? 
Some of my last bath of mealworms I had turned into beetles I saw their wing sort of things so threw them without thinking, but now I am wondering if I should breed them to in the long run save money? Especially if I am looking into breeding my leos!
So what are your thoughts on breeding mealworms, should I bother?


----------



## dociledragons (Dec 30, 2013)

It wasn't for me.. Just to much maintains for what little you get out. I to raise several breed or roaches and they don't require daily maintenance like mealworms/superworms do.


----------



## studley (Oct 3, 2010)

*mealies*



indigo_rock_girl said:


> I was wondering if I should get into breeding mealworms as I am really enjoying looking after my dubia roaches!
> The only thing I worry about though is can the beetles fly as adults, anything that can fly properly is a no go for me and also can they climb?
> Some of my last bath of mealworms I had turned into beetles I saw their wing sort of things so threw them without thinking, but now I am wondering if I should breed them to in the long run save money? Especially if I am looking into breeding my leos!
> So what are your thoughts on breeding mealworms, should I bother?


They are a doddle and take no time at all. I used to keep a couple of tall ice cream tubs on the go all the time. 
I never kept a lid on them as humidity/damp is bad for them and encourages moulds, never had them climb out or fly out.
Just kept about an inch of dry, cereal based food on the floor. 
Layers mash for poultry works really well much better nutritionally than bran but miles cheaper than those "bug grub" diets you can buy.
A couple slices of potato for moisture on the top and that's it.
The only downside is that it takes ages for the full lifecycle, so you may need quite a few colonies depending on how many animals you have to feed.


----------

